# Advice needed on Flying Saucer wheels



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I need to get a new wheel for my hamster "Phoebe" as I think she is too big for the one she has at the moment, she is quite a podgy hamster and I was wondering if anyone could give me any advice on the "Flying Saucer" wheels. Are they ok for Syrian hamsters and what size would be best?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Bought one for Sunshine. She loves it and uses it all the time. So bought another three for Sandy, Merlin and Bandit and they all ignore theirs 

All my syrians have mediums. My chinese has a small.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Medium sized are too small for my Syrians.
My mice have medium ones - as do my Chinese hams.

I love flying saucer wheels but hate the daft sizes.
Bought a large one and believe me - it's LARGE !!!
My guys all seem to like it though.

But the large size is too big to fit in your average hamster cage.


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for your help I will have another look at them before I decide


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

My syrian hamsters didn't get on with them at all... the medium one was too small for them to run on. My dwarf hamster loves it though


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I decided the flying saucer wheel would be too small for Phoebe so I got her a metal one instead and she loves it! She keeps pretending it is a steering wheel :lol:


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

I decided the flying saucer wheel would be too small for Phoebe so I got her a metal one instead and she loves it! She keeps pretending it is a steering wheel
:lol:


----------

